# Scott's Natural Lawn Food



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Scott's Natural Lawn Food

Anyone have any experience with this product or know much about it? Price per lb of Nitrogen is about the same as Milorganite for me. The analysis sounds like they cleaned out a slaughter house.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I purchased some on clearance from Lowes a few years back, it's good stuff and doesn't stink too bad. I liked the higher N of the product over Milo, but the green up that Milos iron % gave me was second to none.


----------

